
Playwright CLI – Open/inspect/emulate pages, generate screenshots, record users - svacko
https://github.com/microsoft/playwright-cli
======
wraptile
As soon as python bindings came out I made a `promt-toolkit` based shell[1]
for playwright and it has been such a time saver for prototyping!

    
    
        $ ptplaywright
        > goto('https://news.ycombinator.com')
        # click on first comments link
        > click('.subtext>a:last-of-type')
        # type in text in comment box
        > type('textarea', 'hello world')
    

I was about to refactor it to a whole package and submit it to pypi if anyone
is interesting in this sort of behaviour.

[https://github.com/Granitosaurus/bin/blob/master/ptplaywrigh...](https://github.com/Granitosaurus/bin/blob/master/ptplaywright)

------
no_wizard
I love playwright, especially since you get three browser engines (Webkit,
Chromium and Gecko) under one unified API.

I am little disappointed they don’t have a testing library built on top of it,
so I’m constantly either trying to re-invent the wheel or I end up using
libraries I don’t like.

Sam issue I had with puppeteer. I think first party testing integration would
be such a huge win with this.

I otherwise have nothing but awesome things to say about the playwright
project, it really is such a great improvement over selenium and I think it’s
now got a more ergonomic API than puppeteer

~~~
arjun27
Thanks for the feedback! I'm on the Playwright team.

We are building playwright-runner[1] to solve this problem. We are dogfooding
the project internally, and a few weeks away from opening it up to early
adopters.

[1] [https://github.com/microsoft/playwright-
runner](https://github.com/microsoft/playwright-runner)

~~~
twsted
It does not support Drag & drop, is it right?

I think the support is missing in Playwright.

Are there any plans about this?

------
umaar
Playwright has been growing on me and it'll feature heavily in a video course
I'm making for browser automation.

I'm keeping the codebase open on GitHub: [https://github.com/umaar/learn-
browser-testing/](https://github.com/umaar/learn-browser-testing/) so anyone
who wants to follow along can do so for free.

------
hudixt
We're also to building SAAS produt which is very similiar[1].

Things we are supporting \- No-code test creation. Both playwright-cli and
QAwolf supports it. \- Much more control over elements. We're using native
chrome extension to achieve it. Integrated ChaiJS on top of it. \- Automated
screenshot capturing, video + all debug info (console, network, DOM) when test
fails.

We're looking for early beta users. If you're interested in trying it out +
pizza send along your way, please fill this form
[https://bit.ly/2FU2Vc4](https://bit.ly/2FU2Vc4).

P.S.- We're planning to start beta testing in couple of days.

[1] [https://crusher.dev](https://crusher.dev) \- Currently unfinished landing
page.

------
defied
We are running a SaaS platform [1] that allows you to connect your
Playwright/Puppeteer to our grid of browsers. It’s built for parallel testing.

[1] [https://headlesstesting.com](https://headlesstesting.com)

------
matlin
I'm not sure this improved much on existing solution like Taiko
([https://taiko.dev/](https://taiko.dev/)) which seems better than Playwright
in a number of ways

~~~
wdb
Because it also supports Webkit?

------
nsonha
What does it mean to have a test runner for it? Could you not just use it with
jest?

------
frabcus
How does Playwright compare to Cypress?

~~~
arjun27
In short: support for WebKit (to test Safari), out-of-process automation (not
constrained by scope of in-page JavaScript, for example, to test multiple
pages/frames/domains), support for non-JS language bindings. For a more
comprehensive list, check out "Why Playwright?"[1].

[1] [https://playwright.dev/#version=v1.4.1&path=docs%2Fwhy-
playw...](https://playwright.dev/#version=v1.4.1&path=docs%2Fwhy-
playwright.md&q=)

